# Cyclocross bike as commuter



## Cap_Scarlet (24 Feb 2012)

ok, so this year I am thinking about a cyclocross bike as a commuter.

My journey to work is around 12 miles each way but the journey to work is all down hill with the corresponding climb on the way home. About 50% of the journey is off-road (through choice) along rough forest paths.

I started commuting on a mountain bike (hardtail) which I then switched onto semi-road tyres but now I feel as if I want something faster.

Is a cyclocross up to the job? If so which one?


----------



## duke3376 (24 Feb 2012)

Hi, 
And my first post, my commute is 10 miles each way and mostly down hill and then on the way home I have some big climbs, I started on a hard tail and now use a cyclo cross and find it a lot better and faster.

Duke


----------



## duke3376 (24 Feb 2012)

Whoops,
I now ride the Speciaized Tricross Elte, it was the Scott CX Comp until it was nicked out of my garage.

Duke


----------



## NormanD (24 Feb 2012)

A cyclocross bike makes an excellent commuter as many members on here can inform you. The type of bike you require is down to costing (as always) A number of members (including myself) have opted for the Chris Boardman Team CX which is an excellent all rounder, other have either the Specialized CX or the Kona rang.

Like I said it's down to what price you're willing to pay and if you want disc brakes or normal rim brakes


----------



## duke3376 (24 Feb 2012)

I also rode Lands End to John Ogroats on my Scott cx and the ride was great.

Duke


----------



## MattHB (24 Feb 2012)

duke3376 said:


> I also rode Lands End to John Ogroats on my Scott cx and the ride was great.
> 
> Duke



And it's all uphill!  should have gone the other way!


----------



## jamin100 (24 Feb 2012)

Another +1 for the boardman cx
My commute is 10.5 miles each way and have managed to do the to journey in 40 minutes


----------



## Norm (24 Feb 2012)

Yup, I am as fast on my CX-styled bike (Spesh Tricross) is I am on my road bike (Spesh Secteur) on a 10-mile commute.

The CX has bigger tyres and heavier wheels, so it is slightly slower to accelerate and climb but the squishier tyres and more solid ride mean I just point it and go, whereas the road bike I'm more worried about hitting potholes, avoiding drain covers etc.

Love the Tricross but it's 2 years old so there wasn't a disc option. I love the Boardman CX and the Genesis Day 01 (despite gaz's issues) but the Kona Honky that Ianrauk has just picked up would get my keyboard vote.


----------



## G-Zero (24 Feb 2012)

Since the middle of December, I've clocked up over 750 miles on a Cube Crossrace and can vouch for its suitability as a commuter, doing 21 miles a day.

A fair few of those miles were off road, but mostly on NCN trails, rather than 'rough forest trails' and the bike coped very well with ice, slush, mud and standing water. 

Go get one


----------



## lejogger (24 Feb 2012)

I'm in the Boardman CX club, but don't know enough about the others mentioned here to say you should get that over any of the others... but a CX of any kind makes sense for commuting for me as it can take a rack and mudguards so carrying my gear is straightforward all year round in all weathers. With your commute taking in some off road sections then it would probably be absolutely ideal.


----------



## rollinstok (24 Feb 2012)

That Boardman CX is one sexy bike hmm


----------



## NormanD (24 Feb 2012)

rollinstok said:


> That Boardman CX is one sexy bike hmm


I know I own one  as do an ever growing number of members


----------



## rollinstok (24 Feb 2012)

NormanD said:


> I know I own one  as do an ever growing number of members


 
I,m stashing a little away every week. When I,ve got enough I,ll buy it and tell her it cost me £300


----------



## comfortablynum (25 Feb 2012)

Hi, got a Tricross bought a couple of years ago after riding a hybrid, having looked back! Great for commute to work (10 mile), definitely recommend (especially when fitted with a Charge saddle).


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)

Been commuting on my CX since before Christmas, to me they are a perfect bike for it.
Drop bars, room for wide tyres with full guards, rack mounts, disc brakes etc.

Also have the adaptability to go anywhere, trails, towpaths etc,


----------



## Paul_L (25 Feb 2012)

Another +1 here. I swapped a hybrid for a Fuji Cross 3 for my commute as in winter is 50:50 road and tow path and summer it's all tow path. Cross is better on road and much faster on tow path.


----------



## Cap_Scarlet (25 Feb 2012)

Thanks all for the feedback - I am taking a look at the Boardman CX


----------



## NormanD (25 Feb 2012)

Some pictures HERE and info on the bike HERE from fellow members who use it for commuting


----------

